# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  أقوى العروض على الباقات التدريبية

## فهمي سامر

*.. أقوى العروض على الباقات التدريبية بمدينة جدة بمناسبة العام الجديد ..*

** يسري العرض حتى نهاية شهر يناير 2019م*

*1- باقة رجل المبيعات الناجح :*
*تدَّرب على أربعة دورات مختلفة واحصل على أربعة شهادات معتمدة فقط بــــ 1890 ريال.*
*2- باقة السكرتير التنفيذي :*
*تدَّرب على ثلاثة دورات مختلفة واحصل على ثلاثة شهادات معتمدة فقط بــــ 1920 ريال.*
*3- باقة أخصائي الموارد البشرية :*
*تدَّرب على أربعة دورات مختلفة واحصل على أربعة شهادات معتمدة فقط بــــ 1980 ريال.*

*تعقد الدورات التدريبية في مدينة (( جدة))*
*في مقر معهد جدة الدولي العالي للتدريب*

*الدورات الإدارية ودورات الحاسب معتمدة من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني*
*دورات اللغة الإنجليزية معتمدة من وزارة التعليم ومن المركز البريطاني الدولي للغات*

*(( للاستفسار نرجو التواصل عبر الهاتف أو الجوال أو الواتس أب))*

*مدينة جــــدة / رجال*
*0126655144   --   0126703902*
*0553001873   --   0500058741*
*0595229465   --   0556366613*
*0534292940   --   0590514176*

*(( سارع بحجز مقعدك الآن وسجل عبر الرابط التالي))*
*http://bit.ly/2LSJ3VR*

*للاطلاع على آخر عروضنا في الدبلومات والدورات التدريبية أنقر على الرابط:*
*https://goo.gl/VzuWnZ*

*شركة مهارات للتقنية وتنمية الموارد البشرية ®*

* فضلاً أنشرها لتصل من ينتظرها* 


** 

*.. أقوى العروض على الباقات التدريبية بمدينة مكة المكرمة بمناسبة العام الجديد ..*

** يسري العرض حتى نهاية شهر فبراير 2019م*

*1- باقة رجل المبيعات الناجح :*
*تدَّرب على خمسة دورات مختلفة واحصل على خمسة شهادات معتمدة فقط بــــ 1950 ريال.*
*2- باقة مفاتيح الوظائف الإدارية :*
*تدَّرب على خمسة دورات مختلفة واحصل على خمسة شهادات معتمدة فقط بــــ 1950 ريال.*
*3- باقة المحادثة بالإنجليزية :*
*تدَّرب على مستويان لغة (قاعة + معمل + محادثة) واحصل على شهادتين معتمدة فقط بــــ 1950 ريال.*

*تعقد الدورات التدريبية في مدينة (( مكة المكرمة))*
*في مقر معهد جدة الدولي العالي للتدريب - تدريب رجال*
*وفي المعهد السعودي العالي للتدريب - تدريب نساء*

*الدورات الإدارية ودورات الحاسب معتمدة من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني*
*دورات اللغة الإنجليزية معتمدة من وزارة التعليم ومن المركز البريطاني الدولي للغات*

*(( للاستفسار نرجو التواصل عبر الهاتف أو الجوال أو الواتس أب))*

*مدينة مكة المكرمة / رجال*
*0125602121*
*0550652577   --   0543058553*

*مدينة مكة المكرمة / نساء*
*0125454949*
*0540959703   --   0555881765*

*(( سارع بحجز مقعدك الآن وسجل عبر الرابط التالي))*
*http://bit.ly/2LSJ3VR*

*شركة مهارات للتقنية وتنمية الموارد البشرية ®*

* فضلاً أنشرها لتصل من ينتظرها* 

**

----------

